# ATI tool problem



## yanyd (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello , i have a problem referred  to Ati tool clocking. When i go clocking using the Core and Memory knobs my screen turns  black and appear a massage  saying that my display is disconnected ,so i just boot the PC . Same problem occurs when i press the ''Find max'' botton. What should i do please help ! My video card is ATI X1950 GT


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 3, 2011)

yanyd said:


> Hello , i have a problem referred  to Ati tool clocking. When i go clocking using the Core and Memory knobs my screen turns  black and appear a massage  saying that my display is disconnected ,so i just boot the PC . Same problem occurs when i press the ''Find max'' botton. What should i do please help !



stop using ATI TOOL... and instead use MSI Afterbuner.... or even riva tuner.


----------



## yanyd (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok i downloaded and installed The Afterburner but the program doesnt allow me to clock , says that have reached the limits (min 500 max 500 for Core , and min 1188 and max 1188 for memory


----------

